

The H-1B Fraud Rate: Over 20%, Says USCIS - ekrangel
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-h-1b-fraud-rate-over-20-says-uscis-2009-2

======
tokenadult
" 1. H-1Bs can only be hired for jobs where 'no qualified American can be
found' and

" 2. H-1Bs must be paid market rates so as not to depress tech salaries.

"Critics argue neither provision ever gets enforced, and in practice H-1Bs
compete directly against American citizens at cut-rate prices, making life
miserable for IT workers."

As an immigration lawyer (not actively practicing immigration law at the
moment) this sounds very plausible. The law of most immigration categories has
never been very vigorously enforced. Before, during, and after when I was
actively engaged in immigration law practice I saw some very dubious cases win
visas because no one really challenged the visa application. If I remember
correctly, at least a few of the terrorists who crashed airline planes into
buildings on September 11th, 2001 didn't have valid visa status to be in the
United States on the day they made those attacks.

------
pasbesoin
The linked Seattle Times article, while still brief, has more specifics.

